# My poor fishy friends



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Just wanted to post that i lost two of my pets today R.I.P Fudge & Nudger.These were very special to me as i got them from a very special person for my bday at the end of january. I hope fishy heaven is a happier place my lovelies. Swim free of the pain.


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Is this for real ?


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

every pet no matter if a swimming one to a large whatever, there still our pets. and some of us have hearts


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes of course its real. All of my pets mean the world to me.


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

fish can live along time and just like any animal you love them, my mum has fish in her pond and if ill will do anything, she was upset when lost one, so you have every right gecko mick to be upset xx


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks marie at least someone understands


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

your welcome , xx


----------

